# vernon bucks they didnt poachem all



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

this is the buck my son larry got on the second morning 27 1/2 4 by 3 with a cheater[attachment=1:g2wnnpc6]Photo-0080[1].JPG[/attachment:g2wnnpc6]


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Man that thing has some great forks on him. Tell him congrats


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice way to start the 2009 pics! wheres the cheater, nice buck! thanks.


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

very nice deer. Now im getting excited. Thanks for sharring


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a nice bow buck for Vernon, that place can be a tough place for archery. I ate tag soup when I had the tag. Congrats to your son.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice One Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun'.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great animal...tell him well done!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! That is a LE unit, correct?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You should never take a picture where the back ground gives you away. I know exactly where you were and will be there opening morning next year............Great job.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> You should never take a picture where the back ground gives you away. I know exactly where you were and will be there opening morning next year............Great job.


I think it is the Sinclair dinosaur that attracts them.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice buck my friend! Well done, but tell elk22 you didn't shoot that beast in Stockton. :wink:


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

actually the other bucks we harvested and ill post them as soon as my daughter can down load them from my cell phone were shot from a blind on top of the store as the feed on apples that had been thrown out back :shock: :shock: as of tonight were 4 for 4 and done look out elkies lol


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

mack1950 said:


> actually the other bucks we harvested and ill post them as soon as my daughter can down load them from my cell phone were shot from a blind on top of the store as the feed on apples that had been thrown out back :shock: :shock: *as of tonight were 4 for 4 and done* look out elkies lol


Good Grief!!! :shock: Super job!!
Alpinebowman: I agree--what great forks


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

[attachment=0:1w4xdcpt]Photo-0064[1].jpg[/attachment:1w4xdcpt] 
both of these buck were taken from the same area the first is my muzzy buck from 2007 and larrys buck from this year larrys is 27 1/2 inches wide mine is a touch over 31 seems like that gene pools still going strong


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like you have that unit figured out. Nice bucks!


----------



## Muzzy Man (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice Buck. I am hearing some noise about this buck though. I was just wondering if you had permission to be hunting the private land that you shot him on in Vernon? This isn't the first time this has went on with you guys either.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

This just got interesting.

o-||


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

wow! Lets hear it now.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah really wont you enlighten me about just were you think this buck was i m getten tired of accusation with nothing more than hear say ok and you can ask anyone in town just ow much trouble i go to get permission if and when we do go onto private property


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I got your back Mack!


----------



## Muzzy Man (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't have your back Mack. I personally have talked with a land owner in Vernon and he told me that u have been spotted a lot on his private property with no permission. The buck last year on the muzzy hunt was on private property I know for a fact u didn't have permission where that buck was. This crap of you coming out to vernon and hunting is going to stop. I promise u that there are people watching you now.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

muzzy you dont have any idea of what your talking about just a bunch of junk your sprewing 
if your so hot go ahead contact the dwr we got the vidio that proofs were we were and its on nationel forest really guy just becouse a kid gets lucky and get a good buck what is the need for this bitterness and as for as the wifes buck contact john olsen and you will find out that we had written permission to be on his property and while i dont know who you are since you know me drop by the house and lets settle this man to man if you think you can handle a 60 year old man.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> muzzy you dont have any idea of what your talking about just a bunch of junk your sprewing
> if your so hot go ahead contact the dwr we got the vidio that proofs were we were and its on nationel forest really guy just becouse a kid gets lucky and get a good buck what is the need for this bitterness and as for as the wifes buck contact john olsen and you will find out that we had written permission to be on his property and while i dont know who you are since you know me drop by the house and lets settle this man to man if you think you can handle a 60 year old man.


+1, that is chicken shi+ to be calling a guy out publicly while you hide behind your anonymity as a new user; not to mention potential slander/libel issues. Certainly you are not breaking forum rules by creating a new user name to spew this, right? Certainly, if you were so confident of your accusation you would handle it correctly with a direct report to the DWR or sheriff not public anonymous allegations..., right? BS brother!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't sweat it Mack, the posts tell the whole story. Who has ANY creditabitlity, one with 2 or one with 1000. Come on dude, you think anyone will believe you, get a life and find something else to do with your time out there in Vernon besides sheep. :shock:


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

Well then, i think that settles it. Good job on the very nice PUBLIC land buck. It should look really nice on your wall!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Muzzy Man said:


> I don't have your back Mack. I personally have talked with a land owner in Vernon and he told me that u have been spotted a lot on his private property with no permission. The buck last year on the muzzy hunt was on private property I know for a fact u didn't have permission where that buck was. This crap of you coming out to vernon and hunting is going to stop. I promise u that there are people watching you now.


Quite an accusation Muzzy Man. I remember a few lands owner's out there that thought "their" property included not only what was fenced off but all the Nat'l Forest and all of the county roads as well. And, of course, any deer that would jump into their property at night.

Congrats on some fine animals mack1950....don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I was out there a few weeks ago sure are some nice bucks out there like your.

I would love to see the some of your video.


----------



## Muzzy Man (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not going to sit here and play a bunch of name calling and crap. Mack U know what I am talking about it will catch up to you, and you know it. I have no problem showing of nice deer when they are shot. I just don't agree with shooting them on private posted farm land when u know good and well u don't have permission. You will get what u have coming to u one of these day. As far as u go Hogan I wouldn't even want to know what u play with big boy.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Muzzy Man said:


> I'm not going to sit here and play a bunch of name calling and crap. Mack U know what I am talking about it will catch up to you, and you know it. I have no problem showing of nice deer when they are shot. I just don't agree with shooting them on private posted farm land when u know good and well u don't have permission. You will get what u have coming to u one of these day. As far as u go Hogan I wouldn't even want to know what u play with big boy.


Did you just call Hogan a big boy? Wow, you just went from sheep to brokeback in a hurry.

Nice bucks Mack. Pretty soon they will be saying it was a farm raised deer that was air lifted in. Jealousy is a good sign because it means you did what someone else couldn't.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Good shot mack


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well done Mack. Nice buck. It's nice to see a few quality bucks taken off that unit.


----------



## Crawler (Aug 27, 2009)

Muzzy your biggest mistake is the same as mine, we really should have done the right thing and turned this all in when it happened. Moma shoots the little heavy five point in the middle of the paved road, 200 yards south of Olson Lane as it leaves Larsons ground, then it jumps the fence into Gowans ground and goes about 45 to 50 yards piles up. Then is drug swiftly back to the road loaded and gone to be gutted later, for sure this out of respect for the sage and crested wheat.
This year 27 inch 5 by 3 gourgeous beautiful buck lives all summer on LDS church property off limits, beds in brush you could set your clock by him feeding into certian field off limits, only two other fields he sets foot in both off limits. When they cut the hay this buck would cross every evening straight east into another offlimits field. Now when you say Harvested on forest ground witch is it? Forest ground 1 mile south of all the private ground? Or on Olsons where you told everyone at the store you killed him? Kind of like momas buck last year, Olson ground too, Hmm.
I actually watched for the birds for a week, they always tell the story but no birds on a gut pile, not anywhere this buck has been all summer not even 1 mile south on forest ground. Maybe it was cleaned the same place last years deer was cleaned.
This is not even close to the first time, chasing deer across the road from the unit to the central ring a bell?? Watching a brute out where you all killed this one and telling everyone you were hunting the spring south of the field, the one thats posted, private, offlimits. Then you tore off all ticked and butt hurt when someone informed ya, I think you stated something like, " We dont hunt these field deer, we only up on the mountian, its too easy down here" Again I say HMMMM!!! You freakin live in the fields. Or the boy standing in the back of your truck in the middle of the paved road at full draw by the lookout road on the west side of Vernon north of the big willow,trying to stick the little high horned buck with the kicker, we pulled up behind you and he let down and baled and still tried to get a shot. I messed up bad last year with the blood all over the road I should have done the right thing, I hate to be put in a situation to ruin a ladies hunt and life when her husband tells her to shoot a deer I suspect she didnt know the ground and took hubbies word for truth. So this ones on me, next ones on you. The only possible place you could have stuck the buck was in the middle of the road, he crossed it the night before the hunt from private to private, he went back that next early AM. He was not on forest he was not on Olsons, the only place that was good wasnt posted was the middle of the road, Worked last year!!!! I will for sure do the right thing in the future, there are so many people that show up out in Vernon and tresspass and dump bucks draggem taggem then clean em. You get tired of being walked on. I will agree that some landowners are a pain they complain about the deer but refuse to let folks hunt, I guess its there right and thats that. Its amazing to take a good buck with a bow, but its sad when so many people work so hard and get permission and dont tresspass out of respect and someone shows up and shoots the bucks you cant do anything about, and then they skipp off and bragg them up, when you have stood and watched and ground you teeth off wishing. Thats why we get on here and make bold statements. Just some simple facts, not slander, not BS. I will hand it to ya you know how to get em. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That is quite a story. :lol: You must really have a few issues with Mack. I bet you have a Vernon tag too, and he killed one of the bucks you were watching all year. I think you need to move along to plan B.



> The only possible place you could have stuck the buck was in the middle of the road, he crossed it the night before the hunt from private to private, he went back that next early AM. He was not on forest he was not on Olsons, the only place that was good wasnt posted was the middle of the road


Did you have a tracking collar on this particular deer?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Crawler, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Crawler (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont have any hate issues or major personal issues with Mack, I would imagine his circle of friends is big, I just dont agree with the way alot has gone down. had I not been there I would have blasted Muzzy man but that poor guy took a beatin like I soon will for just saying what we've seen. I will point out that I think I have two posts now so its obviously impossible for me to be taken seriously.

Our way of life will only exist as long as we protect it and show others its a way of life worth preserving. The last thing we should do is push the limits and just shoot to kill and have a "get them anyway we can attitude".

I am not going to discredit every thing or every animal Mack has taken, just dont agree with the ethics I have wittnessed. On those and only those times I saw what I saw.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Crawler said:


> I dont have any hate issues or major personal issues with Mack, I would imagine his circle of friends is big, I just dont agree with the way alot has gone down. had I not been there I would have blasted Muzzy man but that poor guy took a beatin like I soon will for just saying what we've seen. I will point out that I think I have two posts now so its obviously impossible for me to be taken seriously.
> 
> Our way of life will only exist as long as we protect it and show others its a way of life worth preserving. The last thing we should do is push the limits and just shoot to kill and have a "get them anyway we can attitude".
> 
> I am not going to discredit every thing or every animal Mack has taken, just dont agree with the ethics I have wittnessed. On those and only those times I saw what I saw.


The point is quite simple; if you see illegal activity-REPORT IT IMMEDIATELY TO THE SHERIFF OR DWR *DEER!!! Don't come on here throwing out allegations! You did not see it happen or you would have reported it, right? Otherwise; what is your point in ripping on him? It sounds like a simple playground dispute of an immature person talking about someone taking his sand bucket IMHO.


----------



## Crawler (Aug 27, 2009)

You are 100% right about reporting it. The rest is your opinion I can respect that.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like its gonna be fun on the muzzleloader hunt this year lol


----------



## Crawler (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope you or who ever you are helping this year does great, I have noticed you usually have younger hunters with you and that is completely commendable, like I said i dont want to discredit everything your involved in. Just know I have watched you walk in from the gate out west where you park, to get to that field, and the spring with the old derrick still there. The land owners know as well, his son watched you walk in and then leave once you saw him. There is a bold line we just dont cross, that line is the private property line without written permission.
I know its discouraging to talk to guys who want the deer out of their fields and even get a landowner tag and sell it and still wont let people hunt, I have major mixed emotions about that. But as a land owner I also know the problems of people not respecting your ground, I think its the major minority that shoot off gateposts but it leaves a horrible taste in your mouth for along time, it makes you very scepticle. But I move on and respect their rights.
It is way to easy to just do the right thing. Their are still alot of guys that will let you hunt with a bow, but they usually dont want lead flyin near anything close to town.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

All right in all seriousness, If you guys are watching the Vernon unit so closley, where the hell were you when all that poaching was going on???


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> All right in all seriousness, If you guys are watching the Vernon unit so closley, where the hell were you when all that poaching was going on???


That is a very good point Hogan. You guys seem to know a lot this one deer, but 30 plus deer were poached and this happens every year.


----------



## bigcountry88888 (Oct 31, 2008)

It makes me laugh how the number of "posts" on this website somehow proves your manhood and validates whatever you say as truth. There are many people who read these posts and actually know what the hell they are talking about....and they dont have a stack of "previous posts" to prove it. I hope many of you understand that there is a real world outside of this small little cyber-space forum and that you dont need an impressive "internet forum resume" to speak the truth. 

It sounds like there was a mistake made and this should have been reported to allow the legal system to uncover the truth but the truth (good or bad) will catch up with these guys eventually.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

If someone had questioned my ethics on a hunt or questioned the legality of my kill, I think I would probably post some proof to discredit the claims...


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

i already have even to the point of asking for them to stop by my house for some coffee and we can go over the vidios and plot maps. some matters are not going to disappear by arguing and facts have to be proven as of this date since the unit reopened we have harvested a grand total of 5 bucks no more no less. but yes i do spend alot of time are did up to this year on around town vidioing. this year i got a limited entry bull tag up north and have been spending all my spare time up there oh yeah and please note that in the pic the buck is in the back of a white p/u(mines not white lol) and while i did point this buck out to my son and gave him some points on were to set up his blinds i was not within 40 miles of the unit when this buck was taken my other son and i were tring to help a nice guy called T locate a big bull he was after down here. but the vidio i saw that my nephew shot shows the buck leaving a alfalfa field jumping into a section of sage and weeds.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I did not say I do not believe anyone that had under a certain amount of posts. But when ANYONE gets on here and their first post says "I am looking for", "This person is a fraud", or anything like that, without meeting them who do you think anyone is going to believe? I have met a lot of forum members. Our little cyber space is bigger than one might think. A lot of good guys around, so someone that gets on here and gets in a he said she said pissin match, who am I to believe, the new guy who is here to drag someones name through the mud without any evidence OR a guy that will be here in 6 months still????


----------



## Crawler (Aug 27, 2009)

Hogan, did you get my PM??


----------



## Crawler (Aug 27, 2009)

I didnt know a thing about the poaching until after the fact, they were not on the main part of the unit. They were way out on the border as far from Vernon as you can get. We did help out the best we could, as we have a ton ton of respect for the officers handling the investigation. Alot of country to patrol and very few officers, but they and others know alot more than people give them credit for. People that cross the lines alot should have chills running up the back of their knecks, its only a matter of time and they will wonder how anyone could have known what they were up to. Alot of times your not alone, more often than not some one has you in a spotting scope, so you should be careful about shooting something and then braggin it up. Someone may already know. Best of luck with all your hunts, hopefully it will be a good year, from what I have noticed it should be alot of fun.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Crawler, are you going to respond to my PM? Please do so. Thank you.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigcountry88888 said:


> It makes me laugh how the number of "posts" on this website somehow proves your manhood and validates whatever you say as truth. There are many people who read these posts and actually know what the hell they are talking about....and they dont have a stack of "previous posts" to prove it. I hope many of you understand that there is a real world outside of this small little cyber-space forum and that you dont need an impressive "internet forum resume" to speak the truth.
> 
> It sounds like there was a mistake made and this should have been reported to allow the legal system to uncover the truth but the truth (good or bad) will catch up with these guys eventually.


Sorry, but that is way too long for a first post :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I know Mack1950 fairly well and I consider him a pretty good friend. I have never had any reason to question his ethics or his integrity. Until PROOF is offered I will call out any/all who tries to call my friend(s) character into question. If you don't like that, to **** bad.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

This will be swept under the rug for now. Consider the subject dropped, unless people keep bringing it up, it will die out, which I recomend dropping it by ALL parties and forum members. :?


----------

